
[Dupe]Found in translation: More accurate, fluent sentences in Google Translate - _murphys_law_
https://www.blog.google/products/translate/found-translation-more-accurate-fluent-sentences-google-translate/
======
_murphys_law_
Original blog post and report (September)

[https://research.googleblog.com/2016/09/a-neural-network-
for...](https://research.googleblog.com/2016/09/a-neural-network-for-
machine.html)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.08144](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.08144)

------
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12963231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12963231)

~~~
_murphys_law_
Didn't look beyond the first page. Not sure how to delete the story now.

